# Pregnancy after Miscarriage



## maaybe2010

Heeey Pregnant Ladies :winkwink:

I'm putting a poll together to give us trying after a loss gals realistic expectations of how long it will take us to get our :bfp:s again :flower:

You don't have to leave a comment if you don't want to but pleeeease vote!

Wishing you all very happy and healthy pregnancies :cloud9:

:kiss::kiss:


----------



## rainbows_x

One cycle for me hun :flower:
Best of luck to you x


----------



## destinyfaith

9 cycles aft my mc, v hard time thought it would neva eva come, but im back with a sticky bean fingers crosd x


----------



## quaizer

Two cycles for me and DH :flower:

Wishing you lots of luck and :dust: xxxx


----------



## mum2be2011

5 cycles for us after 3rd M/C. It was about a 18 months between the 1st and 2nd.

Best of luck to you all in ttcal, hope you get your BFP's soon, sending you lots of sticky healthy vibes to you all. 

Hang on in there ladies, it will happen. Fingers crossed for every single one of you and your partners and families. :hugs:


----------



## mislaww

So sorry for you loss Maaybe.

There.are some other older polls I saw here too - most respondents were 3 months or under! So chances are good! We couldn't believe how fast it was for us - we tried 9 months for the first but just 2 for our new little miracle! 

Good luck to you and we'll see you here soon, okay? Take good care of yourself!


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks ladies that's fab!
And thank you for all your good wishes :flow:

:kiss: :kiss:


----------



## bky

Took us 8 months, but 7 cycles since I skipped a month of O afterward.


----------



## oboeverity

I went for 1 cycle on the poll, but we didn't wait for my AF to come before we started trying again... lo and behold, we must have concieved Ted the first week we started TTC again, and he's lying next to me now. Good luck to you all; I know from experience that a MC is heart breaking.
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ang3l

I had a miscarriage in January when I was 7 weeks and 2 days but I am now pregnant again. I think it was about 5 or 6 cycles. I have a good feeling about this one :)


----------



## ttcgeordie

it took us 14 months to get our BFP but that was after ectopic and a removed tube x
Keep going it will come x


----------



## croydongirl

We waited to try again - our first pregnancy was a surprise ending at 5 1/2 weeks. My cycle went back to normal right away because it was such an early loss. Emotionally and physically I needed time to heal but the we got pregnant the first month we were officially trying which was 6 cycles after.

Good luck to all of you hoping you get your bundles of joy soon x


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks everyone :flower:

x x x x x x x x x


----------



## mayb_baby

2 for me but I wasn't ttc my contraceptive patch was uneffective due to my mc! 
Best wishes and hope ur :bfp: comes soon xoxo


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks Ladies :flower:

WOW 82 views?!
Wy haven't 82 people voted?! :haha:

:flow: x x x x


----------



## cerrie311

I put 18-24 only because I lost a baby with my ex husband then got a divorce, 2 years later my SO and I decided to try and here I am today 13.4 weeks :) Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## austinsmom

I thought the way you posted this in second tri was very clever!!!!! I wish you a BFP soon!!! Did you post in third tri as well????


----------



## maaybe2010

austinsmom said:


> I thought the way you posted this in second tri was very clever!!!!! I wish you a BFP soon!!! Did you post in third tri as well????

First, second and third!
Not just a pretty face eh? :winkwink:

:haha:

Thanks hun :hugs:

x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Surprise

Hi, I answered the poll according to my second miscarriage, but I've actually had two. The first one was in 2002, and I didn't get pregnant again. Then I was single for 3 years and got remarried last August. I had a miscarriage this April (didn't even know I was pregnant until I miscarried), and got pregnant AGAIN within a week or two! Both of these pregnancies this year were unplanned, which is funny and amazing. Seems like my fertility has always been out of my hands. It's comforting to remember that God is in control. 

Best wishes to all you ladies, and we'll see you soon. :hugs:


----------



## holly2234

I put 3 cycles. The First we didnt try as advised by docs etc. Then another two and got my bfp.


----------



## Smudgelicious

There's basically the same poll on the 'Pregnancy After a Loss' board :flower:

I'm sorry I couldn't vote, I never even had one cycle...I fell pregnant straight away :hugs:


----------



## blue32

Like others, I voted 1 cycle, but actually got pregnant before even having a post-mc period. My mc was at 6 weeks and I ovulated 2-3 weeks after bleeding stopped. We had tried for about 7 cycles (9 months) before I got my first BFP.


----------



## smootch

Im not sure how to reply to this as my pg have all been IVF, tis one from cycle 15. 

and i think 2 cycles after the last IVF (14) we can not concieve naturally 

GL i read an article where it startes its not nesscessary to wait befor TTC again after MC


----------



## Bingo

One miscarriage for me and I got pregnant again right after my first period which I got five weeks after the miscarriage. I miscarried at 10 and a half weeks.

Sending you lots of good luck wishes. :flower:


----------



## shiseru

First loss at 20 weeks, BFP after 3 cycles but unfortunately lost the 2nd one at 8 weeks in Feb this year. Started trying in Apr till now still waiting for BFP


----------



## sar35

2 cycles here too, good luck to you all x


----------



## mummyconfused

i mc in jan and didnt wait till next cycle... got bfp!!! so i voted 1 cycle!!!! FX hun


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

BFP on third cycle for me :) x


----------



## Whitbit22

Just wanted to say thanks Maaybe for posting this, and thank you to all the ladies who have answered. It's so hopeless going through a mc but seeing this really helps loads! I love the fact that the numbers are higher closer to the top.


----------



## C&J

I put 1 cycle but i didnt have a period after my m/c bleeding. I ovulated 2 weeks after m/c and conceived then. Unfortunately that ended in miscariage too.


----------



## newbie

Hiya, I put my vote in (10 Cycles) but would like to add that I had an ectopic MC and had a tube removed.

Good luck girls!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluecathy1978

I put 1 cycle down but I didnt have an AF before I got my :bfp: ! I was nearly 6 weeks gone when I had my MC and that was 7 weeks ago. I found out last week that I am pregnant again!

My friends Mum is a fertility nurse and she told me not to wait for my AF to return as you are more fertile after a MC. As long as your hormone levels have returned to normal and you have no infection then it is fine to try straight away, so we did!!


----------



## Mizze

I put 4 cycles because you were after a timescale - but we werent trying the first cycle as I decided my body needed a rest. So three months of actually trying. 

It was 1 cycle after the first mmc but I havent chosen that one because it also ended in a mmc. 

One thing I would add - I was very stressed during those 4 months and I personally believe it was our decision to *relax *and not worry about it too much that resulted im my current :pink: bump

HTH

Mizze xxx


----------



## boyzmum

Hi with my 1st M/C @ 14weeks it took around 11 months, then sadly i had a 2nd M/C @ 15weeks but fell with my Ds2 the following month so 1 cycle that time.

sarah


----------



## Drazic<3

I had a MMC on 5th November, and an ERPC on 11th November. We had unprotected sex but I took the MAP as we were planning to wait a few months before trying as per the advice at the time. Quickly had a period and must of got pregnant either straight after, or the MAP didn't work as I am now 37 weeks. 

Sending you loads of :dust: and :hugs: - I'm sorry for your loss and TTCAL is hard, as is PAL - but with support I promise you will get there and I hope it happens quickly for you. I have heard SO many stories of girls getting pregnant within a few cycles when they struggled to get pregnant before. Also, it seems medical advice does support the fact you are more fertile and more likely to have a healthy pregnancy. Sending :hugs:


----------



## Sophiiie

4 cycles, we were more NTNP though. I wish you ladies all the luck in the world & hope you get your BFP's soon :) xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks for all your replies ladies!

:flower:


----------



## loulabump

I voted 2 but I actually meant one! We didn't actually try for the first month after the MC :flower:


----------



## jenny25

im still trying after my last mc which was last aug still not lucky yet x


----------



## susywoosy

I got PG the very next cycle. I knew I was ov. and thought 'what the hell'. WE didnt want to wait and I read an article recently that said that you are more fertile in the 6 months following a m/c and that you do not need to wait... so we didn't and it worked for us... I'm 4-5 weeks PG and hoping all goes well for us this time. GL to you girls too. Keep us posted x


----------



## Jem88

It took us 18months after our 1st mc and then 6 months after the 2nd for this pregancy


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks ladies! :flower:


----------



## fantastica

it took 7months from m/c (i'm talking about 2nd...so for my third pregnancy as we weren't trying for the others :S) but it was actually 4months from when I had the d+c (retained tissue!!)...don't know anything about cycles!

good luck :) x


----------



## katie-lou

It took us, one MC and one heartbreaking decision (baby developed minus vital organs and had no chance in the outside world) then 2 years to have our little girl, then with this one it took a few months or NOT trying to get pregnant because we were getting married and i concieved on the 20th November got maried on the 12th december. We were planning to try for number two from the wedding night she just decided she'd rather be concieved a little earlier. I thought i was being sick through nerves on our wedding day, little did i know what was actually happening! 

There is always hope :) i for one thought i'd never have children, I have found though that i have concieved when i wasn't obsessed with trying (which i was for years)


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Mc nov 22nd and got my bfp on Christmas day! :)


----------



## maaybe2010

Awww Christmas day! Amazing :cloud9:

I've had 97 respeonses so far you ladies are all so fab!!

:flower:

x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## lolly25

Mine was 2 cycles after my mmc this is not 2 months as it took about 9weeks to have my first proper af after the mmc, then i had a normalish cycle then after that caught the eggy x Thoughts are with you all x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks Lolly O:)


----------



## jenjo1992

heyy.. sorry for your losses :( i had a miscarriage at 17 weeks in feb... then went in for dc as i was still passin blood clots and had my period in may and now i am pregnant again..
x


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun :flow:

x x x x x


----------



## rach247

Hi I mc on the 17th dec and got my bfp on 14th jan so on my first cycle without having an af and I am due in 6 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Boothh

i got mine 1 cycle after mmc but it ended in mc :/ still holding out this month with would be 1st cycle again!


----------



## maaybe2010

Thaaaanks ladies O:)

x x x x x x x x


----------



## lovehearts

i put 3 cycles because thats how long we were trying for again. It was actually the 4th month after the mc but we waited a cycle. xx


----------



## wantababybump

I voted 15 cycles but my cycles werent normal cycles either (a couple of them were over 70 days long) so months wise it was a lot longer. I also had gotten pregnant in between my first miscarriage and second (1 cycle I think) but I miscarried again at 14 wks. So my 15 cycles were from when I had my first loss to when I got pregnant this last time!


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## Lil_Apple

We were VERY lucky and got 'caught' after only 2 cycles

Best of Luck to you hun xx


----------



## AP

It was about 8 months after first mc, lost that one, and then i didnt even have another period but i got pregnant again! and that, was a sticky(ish!) one! :)


----------



## serendippy

This is really interesting reading!! I just had a chemical and my OH wants to wait a cycle before trying again whereas i wanna get stuck in again as soon as. He said he had read theres more chance of another M/C if u try straight after, but according to some replies here thats not always necessarily the case.

Thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

serendippy said:


> This is really interesting reading!! I just had a chemical and my OH wants to wait a cycle before trying again whereas i wanna get stuck in again as soon as. He said he had read theres more chance of another M/C if u try straight after, but according to some replies here thats not always necessarily the case.
> 
> Thanks ladies xxxx

Oh hun :hugs:

I seen you got your :bfp: and I was really happy for you :(

:hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## dan-o

Great poll! 

I got a BFP on the 18th cycle after my first MC, but MC again.
I won't vote as it doesn't really count, does it? x


----------



## flower74

Had a mmc 12wks erpc 13wks (in March), then 3 cycles before I got my BFP this morning!!! Used CBFM for last 2 cycles and pregnacare for last cycle, pregnacare as a friend who lost a tube 7 years ago took it the month before she conceived (after 7 years) and advised me to do the same....i therefore highly recommend it!!!

Hope all those wishing for a BFP get yours soon. X


----------



## maaybe2010

Course it count Dan-O O:) :hugs:

Thanks for the tip flower74 although I've been on Pregnacare Conception for over a year :dohh: lol
This mooooorning??! Congratulations!! :dance:

:flower:


----------



## maaybe2010

A little bump :flow:


----------



## Sparklestar

It took us 5 cycles, the best of luck to everyone who is ttc after a loss, its heart wrenching. xxxx


----------



## mumof1+1

Mine was one cycle, it wasnt before this pregnancy, it was the one before I had my daughter. I had an MMC and had to have a D&C, i was advised to wait until after 1st period but chose not to, had the D&C bleed and 1 period then fell on and had a 100% problem free pregnancy :)

Good luck to you all 

xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## emmalouise079

I had an early MC at 6 weeks and was pregnant again after ovulating twice :)
Unfortunately this pregnancy ended in MC too at 13 weeks and we didn't try again for 9 months because I wanted a break.
When we decided to try again I was pregnant within the first month and have just turned 20 weeks today :D
So good luck to all you ladies in TCCAL stay positive because it will happen for you I'm proof that after 2 MC's and a break you can have a (so far!) healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## XxGemmaXX

I just got mine after no cycle :) 

Gem x


----------



## Lotti1978

Hi think this is excellent but isnt it also good to know when you started trying again after mc and got your bfp??? Just an idea.
I mc in Oct, started trying in March and BFP that very month..


----------



## Blu10

We waited 3 cycles then let nature take it's course and fell pregnant straight away, were lucky x


----------



## maaybe2010

Lotti1978 said:


> Hi think this is excellent but isnt it also good to know when you started trying again after mc and got your bfp??? Just an idea.
> I mc in Oct, started trying in March and BFP that very month..

My intention was meant how many cycles trying (or NTNP) did you get your :bfp:
I'm not to sure how to edit a poll title?

Thanks Ladies :flow:

x x x x x x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have had 3mcs after my 1st is was 5cyles 2nd was 2 cycles and then this one was 1cycle as well with a sticky. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## britt1986

It took us 24+ cycles to get our :bfp: after my miscarriage.

I had a blughted ovum in June 2006. We tried for 3 years to get pregnant again and it just wouldn't happen. Was put on Clomid and after one month we got our long awaited :bfp:. My LO is my miracle...he is my heart!:cloud9:


----------



## impatient1

I didn't start trying again right away, for me... we waited until February to start trying, although we didn't do any opks so more like ntnp and then got a :bfp: on June 7th, although my periods were very messed up at the time. Sorry I wasn't more straight forward with my answer.


----------



## mazee71

Took one month after the 1st mc, unfortunately that too ended, then took another 3 cycles to get pg.


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks for your replies ladies! :flow:

Tons of sticky dust to you all! :dust:

x x x x x


----------



## SEA34

I voted 10, plus we waited for first AF before trying


----------



## applelova911

I had 0 cycles before I got my BFP after a loss. You didn't have that as an option. Good Luck to all of you ladies TTC after a loss.


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks to everyone x x x


----------



## midori1999

I suppose I got pregnant on my second cycle. We started trying right away, I had lochia for six weeks ( I gave birth to twins at 23+5), then a period before lochia had really stopped, then a proper cycle/period, now I am pregnant so never got this period. 

I can honestly say it felt like forever though! We got pregnant the first month of trying before, and I felt such a desperate need to concieve again after our loss. As it turns out I am lucky, as due to complications in my pregnancy it turns out I would probably be dead had I concieved in the first three months after I had the girls. :wacko:


----------



## jess3012

my option isnt on there! I mc at beginning of august and was pg again by the end of august! Apparantly doctors are now telling people to try as soon as possible to concieve after mc as it lowers the risk of havin another! Plus your really fertile after a mc as i found out!


----------



## lilbean

We went for a scan in march 2010 and baby should of been 11+1 but no heartbeat and only measure 8+6 :-( had tablets on 15th march, no period till May, then one in june, and july and now positive test on 11th august, got a scan booked for thursday 26th of august, terrified to say the least!!


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks x x x


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

I had mmc in march, dnc april 6th and first AF on 11th may.....and recently got BFP on 12th august, so roughly 4 months x


----------



## fluffyblue

After my first two mc I didnt try so I spose I cant count that, but 3rd miscarriage was at 9 weeks in June 09, 3 cycles then got BFP in Sept, lost that early at 4w 4d had AF got pregnant before next one, that one was ectopic, had methotrexate where u have to wait for 3 months anyway and got BFP in May 10 so 5 cycles later (as didnt have proper AF till December.


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## serendippy

maaybe2010 said:


> serendippy said:
> 
> 
> This is really interesting reading!! I just had a chemical and my OH wants to wait a cycle before trying again whereas i wanna get stuck in again as soon as. He said he had read theres more chance of another M/C if u try straight after, but according to some replies here thats not always necessarily the case.
> 
> Thanks ladies xxxx
> 
> Oh hun :hugs:
> 
> I seen you got your :bfp: and I was really happy for you :(
> 
> :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...

God hun sorry ive only just seen this lol. Im more relieved than anything that i can actually fall pregnant cos i was beginning to wonder. xx


----------



## maaybe2010

lol no worries O:)

Hope your ok :flower:

x x x x x x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks for this.
Just discovered I have had mmc at 11+4.

Gives me hope that I won't have to wait too long for BFP again.


----------



## maaybe2010

:hugs:


----------



## bobo83

it took us 2 cycles i had my d&c in may 2010 i was 8 weeks and i got pregnant in July but still very very scared i keep thinking what if it will happen again ??


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks bobo, congratulations && sending you lots of sticky dust!!!

:dust: x x x x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

We had two cycles of trying. I suppose it was three but not counting the first 'cycle' as it was right after the ERPC and we wanted to wait until the first AF.


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun :flower:

x x x x x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies we've had 199 responses!
That's faaaabulous :dance:

:flow: x x x x


----------



## Whitbit22

serendippy said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serendippy said:
> 
> 
> This is really interesting reading!! I just had a chemical and my OH wants to wait a cycle before trying again whereas i wanna get stuck in again as soon as. He said he had read theres more chance of another M/C if u try straight after, but according to some replies here thats not always necessarily the case.
> 
> Thanks ladies xxxx
> 
> Oh hun :hugs:
> 
> I seen you got your :bfp: and I was really happy for you :(
> 
> :hugs: :kiss: :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> God hun sorry ive only just seen this lol. Im more relieved than anything that i can actually fall pregnant cos i was beginning to wonder. xxClick to expand...

I have to admit there is a certain peace of mind here.. at least with me. I used to pray to just have a sign that I could GET pregnant! I'm definitely feeling better about trying again and not having to face the nightmare it was before.

Hopefully we will all be taking this poll ourselves soon!!


----------



## maaybe2010

Hopefully we will be! :bunny:


----------



## reversal

I am still only ttc but can I ask how long it took for you ladies to get a negative pregnancy test after your mc, I will post mine in the pool if/when I get another bfp


----------



## maaybe2010

It took me three weeks and it was the longest three weeks of my life :(
Some people _may_ take longer to get a negative but if so it's advisable to ring the hospital and/or doctor :flower:

x x x


----------



## reversal

thanks the hospital says to test on 9th of sep that will be three weeks, what a long wait x


----------



## maaybe2010

I have a FS appointmnet on the 9th, hope it's good news for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## reversal

i'll have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Whitbit22

Hope you get good news both of you! I had blood drawn and mine was 8.9 this wednesday, so it'll be 3 weeks by the time its down far enough to be considered negative.


----------



## Stacey_89

Hi there.
Well after my loss my periods were very messed up, so before getting my BFP it took me 6 periods but in 8 months.

Good luck ladies


----------



## BitsAndBobs

I got pregnant again straight after my loss in March. I'm now 24+6 and still going strong with my little girl :cloud9:


----------



## gemstone

i lost my bean on june the 21st had a erpc and i was pregnant by aug the 2nd so it was 6 weeks between the loss and this one, sorry to hear about ur loss.. hopefully it won't b that long b4 ur pregnant again :O) gd luck xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks Ladies :flow:


----------



## downwardsun

Bump!


----------



## maaybe2010

I'll give this a bump too O:)


----------

